# Check out this site !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to ReidRH, thanks Richard !

http://www.msf-usa.org/motion.html


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh thats cool


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, stay away from sharp objects after watching this...LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hey bones... wanna walk with scissors now???? lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Supposedly this is Called Motion Blindness, This is the reason Drivers can look Directly at a motorcycle and Not see them! Please Be Aware of this It May Save a Life! YVW YD


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so then whats the reason a motorcycle can look at a car and not see it????


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

motorcycles don't have eyes...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was great Richard except Cindy had to come and retrieve me after 2 hours!! HA!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Son Was Watching it and Could Not Look away I think he was Hypnotized LOL I finally had to shut it off and go to something else he was like " How does it do that??!" LOL


----------

